# Roxy Boards??? Are They Good Boards?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Roxy makes great boards. The Ollie Pop is an outstanding board by them. Quicksilver owns Roxy amongst other big names like Rossignol, Lib Tech, GNU, and Bent Metal.

Those above mentioned brands are also something you should look into. GNU has some great female boards as well. GNU B Street comes to mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

awesome thank you so much. I had a morrow board, it was my first one. Im so ready for a board that actually moves im totally stoked now. thanks for the help


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Ougrl22 said:


> Im wanting to buy a new board, so ive been looking online and i saw a roxy board i kind of like but i would hate to spend my money on a shitty board... So are Roxy boards good, and which other types of boards do you recommend for a intermediate level boarder?


I'd also check out the Rossignol Diva. Great board, and also sports the Magnetraction that is found in LibTech boards. Just my .02 It really comes down to $$$, your riding style, riding conditions etc, but the previous brands will get ya started.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah money is tight so im hoping i can find a good deal on stuff. cause i want to buy all new equipment. everything i have is kind of starter stuff so its not that great.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Ougrl22 said:


> yeah money is tight so im hoping i can find a good deal on stuff. cause i want to buy all new equipment. everything i have is kind of starter stuff so its not that great.


If money is tight, I would recommend visiting a few local shops. Maybe go in with some friends who know a thing or two about gear and talk to the shop guys. Get some opinions on stuff in your price range, and then you will have decent information to base your decision on. Once you have a couple boards and bindings picked out you can always hunt online for sales, typically towards the end of the season. Try dogfunk.com, the-house.com, sierrasnowboard.com for some sales oppurtunities. 

Whatever you do, do not buy your boots online. That is the one ticket item that you should be in the store to try on. Find the price range you are comfortable with on your boots, and try on as many as you can. Heck, keep notes on what boot fit the best if you'd like. Boots require the most time and effort out of the entire package, and should be taken pretty seriously. Another tip, keep your boot budget relatively flexible. If a high priced boot fits better/best get it. When I say higher priced, I am not saying super high priced. Just stay flexible when it comes to buying boots. You can always reduce the board and binding budget to some extent. Believe me, your feet will thank you when you spend some time and money on boots.Hope this helps!

SnoRidr


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

That does help alot. Im from Oklahoma so theres not to many shops out here. But im planning on moving to colorado in the next 2 years and my parents have a house out in colorado so im trying to get stuff ready for our annual ski trip. thanks so much!!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Roxy makes some very nice boards. I feel like I've read that their price point stuff is crap, but otherwise their boards are legit. They are made by the same people who make Gnu boards, so they have a lot of the same tech. In fact, the Roxy Eminence and the Gnu B-street are the same board with different graphics and sizes, although the B-street is about $100 cheaper.

Which board are you considering?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a friend that has one and she loves it. She is a black/double black rider so she knows her stuff.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

They're great boards. Well, I can't speak for their lower end ones, but all of the Roxys with MTX or BTX are really nice, from graphics to constructin.


----------

